# Cut Problem in Illustrator



## Powerleffe (21. Mai 2004)

Also mein Problem ist mir fast schon Peinlich aber ich bekomme es einfach nicht hin das ein Bild in der Mitte (gerade) Horizontal durchgeschnitten wird. Das Bild hab ich mal hochgeladen. Zu finden unter http://mitglied.lycos.de/powerleffe/upload/schwarz.zip . Danke im voraus.


----------



## thoru (21. Mai 2004)

Moin Powerleffe,

vielleicht liegt es daran das dein Pfad nicht geschlossen ist, dann kannst
das Objekt auch nicht in zwei Teile zerlegen. Um die genaue Mitte herauszufinden
habe ich einfach einen Pfad über das Objekt gezogen, diesen danach in eine
Hilfslinie umgewandelt und an Hand dieser Hilfslinie mit der Schere das Objekt
geteilt.

cu
thoru


----------



## thoru (21. Mai 2004)

Moin Powerleffe,

vielleicht liegt es daran das dein Pfad nicht geschlossen ist, dann kannst
das Objekt auch nicht in zwei Teile zerlegen. Um die genaue Mitte herauszufinden
habe ich einfach einen Pfad über das Objekt gezogen, diesen danach in eine
Hilfslinie umgewandelt und an Hand dieser Hilfslinie mit der Schere das Objekt
geteilt.
Für's nächste Mal wäre es schon schön wenn du uns erzählen würdest mit 
welcher Version von Illustrator du arbeitest. Meine 10er Version ist beim öffnen
deiner Datei sofort beendet worden. Mit kopieren hat es dann doch noch geklappt.


cu
thoru


----------

